# Barn cats!!



## dianneS (Jan 1, 2010)

I have four barn cats.  All of which were strays, but one.  My sister-in-law dropped off a new one recently.  She was found in the woods, miles from civilization.  We're sure she was dumped.  We've fattened her up now and she was looking better, but now with the cold weather, her runny eyes and nose are coming back again.

She seems to have some sort of chronic illness.  She doesn't respond to antibiotics or any other treatment we've tried.  She gets better for a while and then she goes right back to sickly again.  I think she was probably dumped because she's an expensive cat to keepn (I have a feeling that she requires maintainance medication).  She was certainly a house cat at one time and isn't doing well with barn life.  I'm just really lucky that whatever she has, is not catching and my other cats aren't sick too!

I don't know what to do with her, I have too many other animals to take care of to spend much money on an old, sick cat.  I'm taking in three more goats soon, and my niece's cat.  I have to draw the line somewhere.  I don't think anyone would want a sick cat.  I'm thinking of having her humanely euthanized.  What would you do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 1, 2010)

I would have her humanely euthanized. It would be nice to say to take care of them no matter the price but unfortunately most of us can't do it. But certainly you don't want to just dump her in the woods again so humane euthanization is the way to go.

I guess the other option would be to bring her in the house and see if she does better in the house. I don't know if she has been to the vet but maybe there is another drug that normally isn't used for cats that could be used and see if that takes care of the problem.

Has she been thoroughly wormed? Maybe even worming a little more than usual?

We ended up bringing one of our barn cats in the house. She kept getting sick and she wasn't very friendly so it was extremely hard to give her meds. Once in the house, she hasn't been sick one day since. We have a basement and she just stays down the basement all the time. So she really is no trouble.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 1, 2010)

Has it been tested for FIV and FeLV?


----------



## dianneS (Jan 1, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Has it been tested for FIV and FeLV?


No she hasn't.  I'm guessing that whoever dumped her, did so because of her health condition.  She is very old too.

I'm scared to take her to the vet.  The last time I took a stray to the vet, I ended up with nearly $400 in vet bills!  I explained to the vet that it was a stray and I wasn't planning on spending a lot on the cat, but the vet continued to run tests, prescribe meds, etc without my prior approval and SURPRISE, when I get to the front desk, HUGE bill to pay!


----------



## helmstead (Jan 1, 2010)

Well, that's the thing...if she does have either one then your other cats are exposed.  I know they're only barn cats, but having these diseases is not fun.  (this is why I only have indoor cats)  

I'd have her euthed in the interest of the cat and your other cats...and if your other cats aren't vaccinated you'll want to have her tested before you euth her to see where you stand.  Well, even if they are vaccinated...


----------



## dianneS (Jan 1, 2010)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Well, that's the thing...if she does have either one then your other cats are exposed.  I know they're only barn cats, but having these diseases is not fun.  (this is why I only have indoor cats)
> 
> I'd have her euthed in the interest of the cat and your other cats...and if your other cats aren't vaccinated you'll want to have her tested before you euth her to see where you stand.  Well, even if they are vaccinated...


All of our other cats are vaccinated.  I can't vouch for this new one, but she seems like she might have been a house cat at one time.  I'm going to be giving my niece's cat a home soon, and I don't want her cat to get sick.  Her cat is vaccinated too.

I'm just not sure what to do?  My sister-in-law dropped this cat off and she even offered to take her to the vet (which my sister-in-law does not have the money for) I know she'd be upset if I had the cat put down.  I'm not sure if I should let her take the cat to the vet, or just have her put down and tell my sister-in-law that she just "wandered off"??


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 1, 2010)

If the cat is definitely old and sick, then I would probably just have her euthanized. I guess do what you feel you have to do with the sister in law. No sense in putting this cat through anything more or exposing your other cats any further.


----------



## Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick (Mar 6, 2010)

Give the cat 1/4 teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar once in the morning and once before bed and put 1 teaspoon of ACV in their drinking water fresh daily.  You should see an immediate improvement.  My kitten has had a chronic respitory illness since we got her and once I started this, she is all cleared up.  I gave it to her for a month to make sure it did not come back.


----------



## dianneS (Mar 6, 2010)

Lil_Miss_Farmer_Chick said:
			
		

> Give the cat 1/4 teaspoon of Apple Cider Vinegar once in the morning and once before bed and put 1 teaspoon of ACV in their drinking water fresh daily.  You should see an immediate improvement.  My kitten has had a chronic respitory illness since we got her and once I started this, she is all cleared up.  I gave it to her for a month to make sure it did not come back.


Too late.  She actually had an issue with her brain.  She had a stroke and had to be put down a few weeks ago.  

I think whoever dumped her was aware of her health problems and just didn't want to deal with it themselves.  I called the vet to come out to the house to euthanize her.  I didn't want to stress her out worse with taking her to the vet.  She went very peacefully, and I'm relieved not to have to worry about her anymore.


----------

